# babies, babies, and more babies!



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

i have a tank with balloon mollies and feeder guppies and they've gone insane! they dont stop having babies... all sizes, and weird colors as well!! first they were light grey kinda transparent, then came the whitish ones, now there's these weird looking dark grey with stripes!!??

i dont know what im going to do with so many babies... :roll:


----------



## bettalove (Sep 18, 2005)

babies are fun!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You have several options.

Give em away to friends, schools, retirement centers. 
Keep em all for yourself.
Leave them in the tank and let nature take its course.
or try to sell them to a store for cash or store credit.


----------



## Sly Guy (Feb 15, 2005)

or feed them to bigger fish


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I don't like feeding the fry to bigger fish, when you can get store credit from most small fish stores, whats the point of throwing them away?


----------



## ronnfive (Sep 19, 2005)

You could keep some that you like and sell the others for profit, just like I am doing.


----------



## Sly Guy (Feb 15, 2005)

well my situation is different i have cichlids to so if i dont use some guppies and fry i would just be using my store credit to buy more feeder fish. but u do have lots of options if they breed as much as u say u might be getting some pretty neat ones that people would be interedted in


----------

